# Bubbles from in-line atomizer



## Sacha (19 Jan 2014)

I use the UP Aqua inline atomic diffuser.

I don't like the fact that during the Co2 on time, the tank is filed with loads of micro- bubbles. The tank only really looks its best after the Co2 turns off.

Is there any way to eliminate/ reduce the bubbles? Would increasing the pressure on the regulator do anything?


----------



## terry82517 (19 Jan 2014)

Try it on the inflow, bit of burping but much clearer.


----------



## Sacha (19 Jan 2014)

Apparently that's not good for two reasons...

First, the bacteria in the filter don't like Co2, they like oxygen. 

Second, people report that the gas doesn't flow through- what happens is that a huge gas bubble just builds up underneath the bottom media tray, and eventually all comes through at once, undissolved...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Jan 2014)

Sacha said:


> First, the bacteria in the filter don't like Co2, they like oxygen.


this is not correct, co2 and o2 do not occupy the same space, more co2 does not mean less o2.... not to mention the fact that the same quantity of co2 should be in your water anyway



Sacha said:


> Second, people report that the gas doesn't flow through- what happens is that a huge gas bubble just builds up underneath the bottom media tray, and eventually all comes through at once, undissolved...


depends on the filter and whats inside it, i used to always run mine prefilter on an eheim 2078 with no cavitation issues at all.  Its certainly worth trying as means clear water.  I believe most people who has posted with this problem have loaded filters and removing some media often resolves the issue but sure,the design of some filters arent conducive to this method.


----------



## Sacha (19 Jan 2014)

I would absolutely love to do this if it works properly with my filter. 

I use an APS 1400 lph external. In the bottom tray, I have a blue sponge and bio balls. Middle tray- ceramics. Top tray- poly pad. I am using about half of the media that is recommended, in order to increase flow. 

My concern is the blue sponge in the bottom tray. I can see the co2 stagnating underneath that, can't you?


----------



## terry82517 (19 Jan 2014)

Only one way to find out...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Jan 2014)

Take it out then  
Personally I hate sponges, clog too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacha (19 Jan 2014)

True. But it's an annoying job as it means disconnecting and reconnecting hoses etc. I don't like messing with my external filter. I am still recovering psychologically from a traumatic experience in which I emptied half the tank onto my carpet, through the external filter hoses.


----------



## Sacha (19 Jan 2014)

Iain, in that case- what would you put in my filter?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Jan 2014)

It's personal preference but all mine just have large Alfagrog, a bag of purigen and a top layer of floss changed weekly. If the tank is kept clean and you don't have 'dirty' fish like discus I don't think there is much need for mechanical media in the way of sponges.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (20 Jan 2014)

Hi all,





Sacha said:


> In the bottom tray, I have a blue sponge and bio balls. Middle tray- ceramics. Top tray- poly pad. I am using about half of the media that is recommended, in order to increase flow.





Sacha said:


> But it's an annoying job as it means disconnecting and reconnecting hoses etc. I don't like messing with my external filter.





Iain Sutherland said:


> I don't think there is much need for mechanical media in the way of sponges.


I agree with Iain, take the sponge out. In fact I'd go further and take the floss out as well. If you want to replace them with some other media, just add Alfagrog, glass/ceramic rings, Eheim "coco-pops" etc.

I like a sponge pre-filter on the intake for ease of cleaning, but I keep very weedy tanks so the pre-filter is is easy to hide. If you have a sponge pre-filter (that you keep clean) and non-clog media in the filter you can run the filter for ~6 months with-out the internal filter media needing cleaning.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Rob P (20 Jan 2014)

Would chip in, I swore blind I needed floss pads to keep clarity and changed these every 3/4 weeks. Last week I removed a sponge pad and also the floss to increase flow and have to say it's not made one bit of difference reference water clarity. I now have coarse sponge, ceramic media, then another couple of foams before leaving cannister but i am tempted to remove another block of foam and see how it goes...


----------

